# New Bands You Like?



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Discovered anyone recently that does it for ya? My tastes change all the time and I'm recently listening to folk-rock, a genre that I hated when I was younger. Actually, I'm not sure if that's even the right categorisation, so here's an example:

[video=youtube_share;gaE2hL9RLWk]http://youtu.be/gaE2hL9RLWk[/video]

That's a pretty cool gig, too. Toe-to-toe with the audience and belting out your own songs is always one of those things that can be either extremely nerve-wracking or very rewarding--or both! How 'bout you? Anything new you've found and liked?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Not sure how "new" new should be but:

Band of Skulls, Heartless Bastards, and Metz spring to mind.

I listen to all types of music (from jazz to trad country to rap) but I cannot stand this new folk rock music. Chanting "hey" and "yo" as the snare falls on the 8 drives me nuts. Stop trying to sound larger than life, mythic, and inspiring: it's pissing me off LOL

TG


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Old band, new album.

I've been a fan of The Arctic Monkeys since their debut album in 2006. I've had their new album on repeat for the last couple of days. 

Here's their new single performed at the Glastonbury Festival.

I love everything about this performance. From the stage lighting and guitars right on down to their clothes and 50's haircuts. This band excites the hell out of me!

[video=youtube_share;BONBKHjo9bk]http://youtu.be/BONBKHjo9bk[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

After a three hour lecture this is exactly what I needed to read. LMAO 

I totally understand your point about it being instinctual. For some reason, my gut reaction is to blare Van Halen and assume a f$ck you David Lee Roth Persona  Keep in mind this is from a guy who loves newer music like Arcade Fire, David Byrne, Sufjan Stevens, and Iron and Wine; hardly a brain dead metal head, but something about this "new folk sound" really irks me. 



nkjanssen said:


> Ha! I'm in the same boat. I can't entirely figure it out. I have people tell me that, given what I like, they'd expect me to like Mumford & Sons, The Lumineers, Of Mosters & Men, etc. Not only do I not care for any of those bands, they actually do piss me off. I don't exactly know why. "Hey" and "yo" on the 8 shouldn't be enough in and of itself. It's gotta be something else. Whatever it is, it's very instinctual. It's almost like an allergic reaction.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Man, you people.  The allergic reaction comment was funny, though. 

Good call on Arctic Monkeys. I like a few of their songs, too. Not so much the other bands, like Metz, sorry. 

I'm really surprised about liking these sorts of songs, too, though, because they're really not the sort of music I'd normally like. used to have the same kind of reaction to them. I never liked acoustic mixed with rock, ever. Heck, I could hardly listen to the Eagles and I would change the station when Matchbox 20 came on. But somehow, I'm liking this stuff. I think it started with an ex-girlfriend who introduced me to Sarah Harmer. 

[video=youtube_share;eN2TL59FCQg]http://youtu.be/eN2TL59FCQg[/video]

Then there was Paolo Nutini (you gotta check this guy out--video below).


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

This guy is awesome.

[video=youtube_share;twuzki0ZpDo]http://youtu.be/twuzki0ZpDo[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

And then the clip I posted first and stuff like this:

[video=youtube_share;b8yuTJyXWmI]http://youtu.be/b8yuTJyXWmI[/video]

I dunno why I suddenly like it. Too many concussions, perhaps. Maybe it's a reaction from all the execrable rock and dance music on the radio these days. After wincing through song after song of Nickleback and Macklemore I had forgotten what real melody sounded like. Some of the songs they played at the gym were less musical than the clanging of the weight machines.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Three that I really enjoyed at the Eaglewood Folk Festival this year were Peter Katz, Madison Violet, and Mo Kenney.

Depending on your understanding of "new", I've also been listening to Whitehorse and Mumford & Sons quite a bit,


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Whitehorse ,


+1000. Love it

TG


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Good calls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one with this "allergy"! It bugs me for the same reasons mentioned above. What is also annoying is that it's spawned a bunch of copycat acts and is also showing up in commercials. I love some good roots based music but I can't stand this trend.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> I thought I was the only one with this "allergy"! It bugs me for the same reasons mentioned above. What is also annoying is that it's spawned a bunch of copycat acts and is also showing up in commercials. I love some good roots based music but I can't stand this trend.


I don't watch TV, so don't come up against the over-saturation there. That would be annoying. 

What roots bands do you like that you find more authentic?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

FOund out about Joe Robinson in this forum..
just bought his latest album "Let me introduce you"
and this kid is all over the place musically and everything he does is great.
just a taste
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdQI6P2a8nE

G.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Any of you guys listen to Reuben and the Dark? They're a Calgary band that recently signed to a label in Toronto and is touring pretty heavily now. If you get a chance to hear them it'll be worth your time.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Shark said:


> This guy is awesome.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;twuzki0ZpDo]http://youtu.be/twuzki0ZpDo[/video]


Wow..thanks....I was wondering where the Skiffle sound came from.. he's Scottish


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I liked the Paolo vid.

Not really new but I like the Sheepdogs, Trews, Black Keys and since I seen them in London with Kiss....Shinedown. The singer has one hell of a voice and the guitar player has a wicked collection of PRS's.

[video=youtube;2IF5TfnmV0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IF5TfnmV0k[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't give out more "likes" today, so thanks for posting, guys. 



GTmaker said:


> FOund out about Joe Robinson in this forum.


Frickin' heck! He's cool! 



kat_ said:


> Any of you guys listen to Reuben and the Dark? They're a Calgary band that recently signed to a label in Toronto and is touring pretty heavily now. If you get a chance to hear them it'll be worth your time.


Never heard of 'em. Had a quick look and stuck them on my playlist for later. Interesting sound. 



shoretyus said:


> Wow..thanks....I was wondering where the Skiffle sound came from.. he's Scottish


Yeah, his nationality is not exactly a giveaway from his name. His father is Italian. 



Jim DaddyO said:


> Not really new but I like the Sheepdogs, Trews, Black Keys and since I seen them in London with Kiss....Shinedown. The singer has one hell of a voice and the guitar player has a wicked collection of PRS's.


The first three bands have a similar sound to me--American blues-based rock. I loved that stuff years ago, but OD'ed on it and haven't been able to get back into it since. Kind of a pity, since there are so many bands doing a great job with it these days.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hamilton band, seems to breaking out lately, it's all over the radio now...

[video=youtube;M7dv69jDU0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7dv69jDU0k[/video]


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not sure how new "new" has to be. But for me, I really like Old Crow Medicine Show (OCMS) and The Black Keys.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you like prog in the ELP,Yes,Genesis style? Give a Toronto band Druckfarben a try. I found out about them on the Twelfth Fret site...gave them a listen, really liked their sound and made a purchase. That was my style of preference growing up so it has filled a void for something new in familiar territory.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

relative degrees of newness... not classic rock, anyways.

Sheepdogs, Alabama Shakes, Walking Papers, Dan Mangan, Ed Sheeran, 
Jason Isbell and the 400 Unit, Kimbra, Tame Impala, the Head and the Heart


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

They're not really a guitar-driven band but I've really enjoyed listening to Lake Street Dive ........ I say them back in May and was really impressed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW2KJR4i-mM&list=RD026EPwRdVg5Ug


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the cool suggestions. I'll be checking them out later on, when working at my computer and come back to this thread.


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Ha!
I agree. Not a fan of Folk music... especially the newer stuff! I don't get all the hype over Mumford and Sons.
Check out a band called "Walking Papers". They are a real lose , bluesy rock band. Featuring Duff (from GnR), and Barrett (from Screaming tree's). They aren't trying to reinvent the wheel... they just play some great old school blues rock!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXfNlTF8ysw





nkjanssen said:


> Good calls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Shark said:


> I don't watch TV, so don't come up against the over-saturation there. That would be annoying.
> 
> What roots bands do you like that you find more authentic?


Sorry, didn't see your question till now. Here's what I think of when I think of new takes on roots based music...
[video=youtube;ayA-IyJYX-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayA-IyJYX-o[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Some really good suggestions here, guys! I've heard of most of these bands, but haven't really taken much of a look at most of them before. There was a Walking Papers thread up here a little while back, which was the first I'd heard of them. Definitely a decent band. I also enjoyed The Decemberists, Elliot Brood, Tame Impala, and Lake Street Drive, in particular.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

Reignwolf/Jordan Cook blow me away everytime i listen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on0uEw0uno8


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not super new, but...Hinder.


----------

